# Dried Honey?



## Hawkeye15 (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone here ever used dried honey as an ingrediant in their wines or meads? I've got about 40 lbs of the stuff and so far don't have any spare carboys to use it in. But I plan on it once all my other wines are done. Just wanted to know if anyone had any luck with dried honey or any comments about it


----------



## smurfe (Jan 12, 2007)

I had never heard of it. Did a little reading about it. Looks like some manufacturers in the beverage industry use it for a sweetener to back sweeten beers. I haven't found yet if you can rehydrate it and ferment it. Looks like when they dehydrate it the add bases to it like flour to keep it from becoming a solid mass and take on a powder form. I will keep reading to see if I can find more. The little info I have came from here.

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e04.htm

Smurfe


----------



## Hawkeye15 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm surprised that you hadn't heard of it. The dried honey I have is actually used in an industrial bakery making sandwhich buns, I got lucky since once ingrediants are opened they are only allowed to keep them for so long before they have to throw them out.The dried honey itself comes 50lbs a box.
I'll be sure to list the other additives in it possibly tomorrow when I have the time


----------



## smurfe (Jan 13, 2007)

Hawkeye15 said:


> I'm surprised that you hadn't heard of it. The dried honey I have is actually used in an industrial bakery making sandwhich buns, I got lucky since once ingrediants are opened they are only allowed to keep them for so long before they have to throw them out.The dried honey itself comes 50lbs a box.
> I'll be sure to list the other additives in it possibly tomorrow when I have the time



Uh, I don't or never have worked at a bakery.  I used to drive by one daily though.  But seriously, I have never heard of it. Maybe the beer brewers around here (seems like everyone but me) have heard of it or used it. I have never heard of it being used in wine making though. I haven't had a chance to dig to much in research, but so far I have not found any reference to a use for wine making. I would have to say that as long as it is clear when reconstituted, I don't see why it wouldn't work. I would be careful in using it if it is a milky looking mixture when reconstituted as the wine may not clear.

Smurfe


----------



## Caplan (Jan 13, 2007)

I've also never heard of it used for brewing. It certainly isn't used in home brewed beer. If you like mead then it sounds perfect - a honey version of dried malt extract used in beer making. You'll just have to give it a go and report your findings to us!


----------



## Hawkeye15 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well that's the plan to give it a go once I get some of my carboys emptied. But thanks for all your guys comments


----------

